# atlasloot-enhanced-v4.02.01



## Valton (4. Februar 2008)

hi
ich wollte mal fragen ob es möglich ist das buffed den 	atlasloot-enhanced-v4.02.01  auf die 4.03.02 version aktualisieren kann.er wird zwar schon auf anderen seiten angeboten,aber ich lad ja nicht auf jeder ixbelibigen seite was runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die 4.02.01 version hat nähmlich einen fehler der inder 4.03.01 version behoben wurde.


----------



## ZAM (4. Februar 2008)

Valton schrieb:


> hi
> ich wollte mal fragen ob es möglich ist das buffed den 	atlasloot-enhanced-v4.02.01  auf die 4.03.02 version aktualisieren kann.er wird zwar schon auf anderen seiten angeboten,aber ich lad ja nicht auf jeder ixbelibigen seite was runter
> 
> 
> ...



Mh auf atlasloot.net finden wir nur Version 4.03.00


----------



## Ocian (4. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mh auf atlasloot.net finden wir nur Version 4.03.00


4.03.00

ist auch die aktuelle beta


----------



## Valton (15. Februar 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> 4.03.00
> 
> ist auch die aktuelle beta



ok danke für die antwort dan lade ich mir des mal runter


----------



## Julmara (18. Februar 2008)

ich liebe solche Seiten, 5 Downloadlinks, bei 4 bekommt man eine Version vom 25.01. und beim 4. vom 18.02


----------

